# Blurred vision?



## ITSMEAGAIN (Sep 9, 2009)

*blurred vision?*

Has anyone had any blurred vision issues?
I've read that just like our immune system can attack healthy tissue, in the intestinal tract. that it is the cause of my arthritis by attackking healthy tissue around the joints causing it to get inflammed. (like the intestines) 
And that our eyes are not immune to this as well. I understand that it is rare. 
But lately i've been noticing that my eye sight seems blurred. Almost as if my eyes keep coming in and out of focus. 
Could be the fact i'm back on preds, and the insomnia is killing me. 
They gave me prescription sleeping pills, but i don't like them. The effect lasts to long and i'm groggy all the next day. which is worse then being regularly tired.

just curious if vision issues effected anybody here?


----------



## shazamataz (Sep 10, 2009)

It may just be a pred-fatigue thing. My eyes go a bit blurry sometimes when i am really tired and I definately had this a bit on higher doses of pred.


----------



## FEELING MUCH BETTER (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I thought the optometrist screwed up my last eye exam! Is this why I have trouble driving and reading the signs now. I have been on prednisone for three weeks now and it's been soooo much worse. 

I guess I also know now why I can't fall asleep either. I was up till 2 am last night!

Thanks!


----------



## littleone (Sep 10, 2009)

i do and i've never been on pred.  my eye dr is doing some sort of test tho when i go in for my check up b/c my step dad  (every single relative in the area of mine goes to her.  haha) told her they finally diagnosed me with crohn's and she said that there is something that can happen with our eyes...  or something.  he can't remember what she said but just remembers that she is going to perfrom some special test other than the exam, and thing where they tilt you back going "top right, far right, bottom right, bottom, bottom left..."  ask your eye dr about it next time you go.


----------



## imisspopcorn (Sep 10, 2009)

I had a lot of weird eye stuff last year when I was really sick. I had been vomitting from being obstructed. Its hard to describe but it was like looking out the window while its raining only it wasn't raining. I did go to the eye doctor and he really didn't see anything abnormal. I think it was from being so malnourished and my electrolytes being imbalanced.I still get occasional "floaters"... Maybe check out the symptoms of Uveitis(SP?) as it can affect Crohn's.


----------



## Jerman (Sep 10, 2009)

I have had a lot of trouble with vision stuff for the past three months, my doc attributed it at first to meds- bentyl which helps my pain and spasms  can cause blurred vision and the nortryptaline gives me tremors in my hands, so much so that i dropped my cell and keys this week because my hand was shaking so much. ask your doc , mine decided it was maybe not meds and wants me to go to a neurologist already going to an oncologist monday. good luck to you, i hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## CrohnieCarolyn (Sep 11, 2009)

I get blurry vision but mostly burning eyeballs - then it goes away - then comes back - strange - maybe just getting old lol


----------



## Dawn (Sep 11, 2009)

Are you on Cimzia? I was looking through the side effects due to some complications I'm experiencing post injection and found this on http://ibdcrohns.about.com/od/ibddrugs/p/cimziaeffects.htm:

Less Common Side Effects: 
•Allergic reaction (hives, skin rash, problems breathing)
•A rash on the cheeks or the arms that worsens in the sun
•Bruising and bleeding easily
•Dizziness
•Fever
•Numbness or tingling
•Pale skin
•Shortness of breath
•Swelling in the ankles or the feet
*•Vision problems*
•Weakness in the extremities


----------



## JillianB82 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have problems with blurred vision & blind spots from time to time.


----------



## cheeky (Sep 13, 2009)

yes, i experience blurred vision, burning in my eyes and floaters sometimes... i've also had episcleritis in my left eye.  

i get all or most of the extra intestinal symptoms... the eye problems (though i'm lucky i haven't had it worse like iritis), i've had severe joint problems (but that's calmed down now) and i have had severe bouts of erythma nodosum (the scars on my legs still haven't completely faded).


----------



## ITSMEAGAIN (Sep 13, 2009)

As of right now i'm taking Pentasa, Imuran, for Crohn's.  And now prednisone. toss in the usless painkillers and sleeping pills thats it.
I wasn't aware that pred caused eye fatigue. But i guess it makes. sense.
thanks everyone for responding, at least i know i'm not alone on this.
Thats why i'm glad this place exists.


----------



## cheeky (Sep 14, 2009)

ya and i'll add that the episcleritis i had happened right after i came off of pred.


----------



## Sherryh67 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've had Crohn's for seven years now and for the last three years I've noticed my eyes keep coming in and out of focus, I've went to the eye doctor but he said there is no reason for it and to go to my primary doctor, no one seems to know why my eyes are doing this but it has gotting to the point where I'm scared to drive and I think it has to do with my crohn's, wish the would find out something.


----------



## Grumbletum (Oct 25, 2011)

Pred can cause pressure at the back of the eye which can affect your vision. But I had blurriness before I went on the Pred and I was flaring badly.


----------



## curlywatts (Jan 29, 2012)

I have noticed my eyes have got worse in the last couple of weeks.

Got taken off AZA about 3 weeks ago cause allergic, and now am down to 10mg pred.

I did need glasses for reading but anything over about 3 ft away I was ok but now even the telly looks blurred which is about 12ft away.

It's either the crohn's or some medication although the doc says not.
Had my eyes tested and they have given me a new prescription for glasses to wear all the time?
Don't know if this is a coincidence but my eyesight has gone down hill fast.


----------



## Irene3 (Mar 14, 2012)

I was having a lot of vision problems on Pred too. Also short sighted. But blurring.

Dear feeling much better, I have a lot of the side effects and sitting up until all hours of the morning some mornings with the Pred too.  There are soooo many side effects, that I can't wait to wean off them. Hope your eye issue resolves. xoxo


----------



## kjkj23 (Jul 25, 2012)

Is there anyone out there who had the bowel issues then the blurry vision (and I mean true vision blurriness; like my daughter went from 20/20 in both eyes to 20/400 and 20/700 within a few days) BEFORE starting any MEDS?!
It actually seems like the prednisolone is helping with the uveitis; we will know more tomorrow after going back to the retina specialist.  I have posted my daughters experience so far under the general IBD forum


----------



## Mel13 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow! I can't tell you how relieved I was to read your post. I mean, I hate the fact you are experiencing the blurry vision but am relieved to hear I'm not alone!

What you describe is exactly what I've been going through since I was in my late teens- I'm 35 now. It's as though my eyes, some days, never wake up. I find I rub them a lot, in an attempt to get them to re-focus but with no luck. I will experience this almost every day, regardless of whether I'm on meds or not. It is so frustrating!

This might sound odd but do you find when your vision is blurry and unfocused, your ability to concentrate follows suit? I find I can't concentrate or focus my thoughts when my eyesight goes blurry.

And how long do your bouts of blurry vision last for?


----------



## ellie (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi kjkj23
Yes,  I have Crohn's colitis, and my first presentation was with bad bilateral uveitis.. The first time I had pred forte eye drops (hadn't established the GI Dx at that stage) Iritis eventually settled,tho it was a long road. The second time I had a colonoscopy and CD Dx -> oral prednisolone and a much quicker resolution of the iritis.
So you're right, the pred will be helping the iritis, not making it worse. It's important to keep a close watch on bowel related eye issues -I've been lucky not to have any permanent visual loss up to this point (but pred can cause raised intra ocular pressure, and cataract formation, so keep in close contact with your ophthalmologist !)


 HD


----------



## Tabbylovesguineapigs (Mar 5, 2018)

I went to this really good doctor because he is one of my dads friends friends...his name is dr hec( I think that’s how you spell his name) but he asked be before I had blurry vision( I have it now) but he said crohns can actually develop in you eyes


----------



## thike1966 (Apr 17, 2018)

*Blurred Vision Episodes*

I have have episodes of blurry vision, so I went to an ophthalmologist, who was very good. I had a battery of test with a kind and adept technician, my vision happened to be in the blurry state and I failed the eye test when reading letters and numbers. 

After the test, the Doc looked in my eyes, told his assistant a few measurements of my cornea. He was very good, his brother has severe Crohn's. He said the Prednisone was likely causing my cornea to warp and that it will likely clear up when I taper off the steroid. He also told me I am showing some very small cataracts, so some coming attractions I will deal with later in life. 

The blurry vision is no fun when driving, so I now get rides. I was at a political event and could see the stage clearly, then everything went blurry and I could only see three feet in front of me. I then ran a fever for a few minutes and closed my eyes until it passed and my vision came back. I run a fever at least once a day and it usually does not correlate with the vision. It's frustrating when I can't see the TV guide or walk without worrying that I will run into something. But what can we do but ride out the storms. I will hopefully soon be off this crazy steroid and back to seeing the world clear again.

IF YOU ARE HAVING VISION ISSUES, SEE AN EYE DOCTOR.  There are lots of things that can happen with Crohn's that can lead to permanent damage if not addressed. 

My eye doctor said I should get checked once every 6 months.


----------

